# Using the CNC to build table saw fixtures



## difalkner (Mar 11, 2013)

I posted the build of my CNC but haven't posted much since, mainly because I've been busy using it! But I thought I'd post a video of a couple of fixtures I'm using - enjoy!

David

Using the CNC to make table saw fixtures


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I haven't used my CNC router to make any table saw fixtures (yet) but I have cut out adjustable fences for two different router tables. I am currently fabricating a fixture to hold my DSLR and a film negative carrier in such a way that I am able to make a photo of each frame for digital development later.


----------



## difalkner (Mar 11, 2013)

That sounds like a neat project, Art. I recently gave my Canon Ftb and all the lenses to my daughter because she wants to learn film photography. I told her when she gets better and more knowledgeable I'll give her my Mamiya RB67.

You've reminded me that I need to make a fixture to hold my iPhone onto equipment for video purposes, now that I have the CNC and can do stuff like that pretty easily.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

David: Excuse me if I could have found my answer by watching more of your videos, but why could you not have cut the piece to size on the CNC and used the CNC to round over the one edge while it was still on the CNC bed?

I know little of small shop CNC's admittedly, so this may be a duh moment. The shop where I work part time has a large Biesse CNC with a tool changer on it and a vacuum bed. That being the case, we would first cut the piece to size, then change tools to a round over and finish the one edge without moving the cut piece. Is this simply not a practical approach on a CNC such as yours/


----------



## difalkner (Mar 11, 2013)

> David: Excuse me if I could have found my answer by watching more of your videos, but why could you not have cut the piece to size on the CNC and used the CNC to round over the one edge while it was still on the CNC bed?
> 
> I know little of small shop CNC s admittedly, so this may be a duh moment. The shop where I work part time has a large Biesse CNC with a tool changer on it and a vacuum bed. That being the case, we would first cut the piece to size, then change tools to a round over and finish the one edge without moving the cut piece. Is this simply not a practical approach on a CNC such as yours/
> 
> - gwilki


Hey Grant - thanks for the question! The main reason is that I can only round one edge without removing the piece. I would then have to come up with a good way to index and locate for the second side once I flip the piece over and make sure there are no registration errors. Now I know I can do this but I do these in batches of 8 and my guess is I can do all 8 on the router table using a 1/2" radius rounding bit with bearing in less time and effort than it would take to do 2 of these on the CNC.

The other factor is that while the dimensions on the tail are critical for the subsequent laser engraving the one dimension not critical is thickness. The Walnut I'm getting is unsteamed and rough from the sawmill and is around 4/4 but I do all the milling to size and usually stop when the board is clean without regard to final thickness. I would probably be doing myself a favor to make them all the same thickness but they range from 0.780" to 0.840", something that just doesn't matter to the router table but is very important on the CNC.

I've considered rounding the one edge while still in the CNC and doing the opposite side on the router table but even at that I would have a bit change and then load a new file. It's just far easier to take them off the CNC, clean the tabs off, then take it to the router table to round the leading edge. It's all going to get a boat load of sanding anyway.

David


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice video. I like it. I see you are an old fart like me.

"Future cutting board for the scraps!"


----------



## difalkner (Mar 11, 2013)

LOL! Thanks, Mike!

Btw, did you ever get your big cutting board built and surfaced?


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> LOL! Thanks, Mike!
> 
> Btw, did you ever get your big cutting board built and surfaced?
> 
> - difalkner


Not yet. Waiting to hear back from the guy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

What is this "walnut" work of art - animal-vegetable-mineral? Nice video presentation and an excellent use of the CNC


----------



## difalkner (Mar 11, 2013)

> What is this "walnut" work of art - animal-vegetable-mineral? Nice video presentation and an excellent use of the CNC
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, DW - glad you like it!

Here's the finished product -


----------

